# Noticias y eventos > Anuncios y Noticias Mágicas >  Rene Lavand

## Tremendo

Bueno llevo todo el dia sin poder estarme tranquilo el grandioso Rene Lavand puede decirse que gracias a el me empezo a interesar la magia viene a Asturias por primera vez a Pola de Lena a 10 km aprox de donde yo vivo practicamente mi segundo pueblo ajajajaja pues eso la entrada unicamente son 10 euros aunque se tienen que comprar ahi es la pena pero a los que esteis cerca os aconsejo que vengais sera el 4 de enero a las 20 horas en el teatro vital aza es ahi donde se pueden comprar las entradas 
PD:llevaba bastante tiempo sin pasarme por aqui debido a cuestiones personales cmo me alegra volver!!! otra cosa feliz año!! :302:

----------

